
Ask HN: Masters or Bachelors degree, which is better? - uhtred
For someone like myself who has a bachelors degree in a subject unrelated to computer science (business in my case), would I be better pursuing a bachelors or a masters in computer science?
======
smt88
I honestly doubt you could handle MS coursework in CS at a good school without
a BS. I've been writing software since I was 9, and I've gone through my
brother's CS textbooks, but I looked into MS courses and they were _way_ over
my head.

It depends a lot on what you want to do, though. If you want to work as a
software developer, don't get your MS. People even seem to frown upon those in
industry.

------
staticautomatic
If you can meet the prerequisites for a master's program then I think it's a
no-brainer in every respect: faster, probably cheaper, and more impressive on
a resume.

